# Fast Crystallization



## Bees&Wood (May 18, 2011)

I think it depends on the nectar source. A local beek puts some of his hives on cotton fields for the bees to have honey for winter...says that honey crystallizes fast...


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

These hives never move, and the nectar source never changes. I thought it might have to do with water content, or something. ???????????


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Just because the hives weren't moved doesn't mean the bees foraged on the same flowers they did previous years. 
It does depend on the floral source.


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

KQ6AR said:


> Just because the hives weren't moved doesn't mean the bees foraged on the same flowers they did previous years.
> It does depend on the floral source.


I guess it is possible, but I have had bees here since 1979, and never seen this, and the plants have not changed. I am in the extreme corner of Southeast Texas. Thanks!


----------

